# FiFi



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Working in the garage when I heard a low rumble. Looked up as FiFI rumbled over the house. What a cool sight. FiFi is based here in Midland and I assume she was stretching her wings before the air show this weekend.

Click images for larger versions..


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

What a cool sight, indeed! And very cool pix! How fortuitous a decent camera was handy when you heard the low rumble


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought that name rang a bell,,,,,,,,,,did a Google and this came up

http://www.lasvegassun.com/photos/galleries/2011/apr/11/fifi_b29_bomber/

There also is a number of u tube videos of this old girl.

Great pic's Arlon.

dick


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice, Arlon. Keeping a camera at the ready is a great way to make great shots. Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I googled her and found she is actually stationed in Addison Tx (according to Wikipedia). Saw some of her early flight last year when they were repowering her. Thought she was here all the time, guess not.

I saw her from the office the day before so I had my 500mm at hand while I was in the garage working just in case she flew by again. Got the shot, forgot the camera and went to retrieve from the garage late last night. Looked up and noticed one of the brightest moons I've seen in ages.

Shot at F4, 1/750s at ISO 200, off hand. Literally a snap shot while walking between the garage and the house.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

You are just to good,I have to work my arse off to get half that quality,,,

Good Job

dick


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Couldn't you get any closer?? Ha ha....Great shot. You should forget your camera in the garage more often! rich


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Great Shot. I remember seeing FiFi as a kid growing up in the Valley. The CAF still did the Air Shows in Harlingen.


----------



## Shoalwater17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Couple more shots if FiFi at the Airshow two weeks ago.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Good lookin' old bird. Great shots.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Wonderful photo's.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, that was enjoyable!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

And it's always fun to "glue" them together..


----------

